# HID Descriptor for a BT Mouse



## pela0 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Forum, 

I'm trying to connect my old Kensington SureTrack  BT mouse via hccontrol... it connects with no fuss but X,Y and Z axis are wrong. I used /usr/src/usr.sbin/bluetooth/bthidd/bthidd.conf.sample bthidd.conf as a starting point, but HID descriptor seems to be wrong. Could anyone point me on how do I find out HID descriptor, control_psm and interrupt_psm for my device?

As you can see, the device connects, no problem there.

```
root@nostromo:~ # hccontrol -n ubt0hci read_connection_list
Remote BD_ADDR    Handle Type Mode Role Encrypt Pending Queue State
SureTrack             36  ACL    2 MAST    NONE       0     0 OPEN
```
My FreeBSD version: 
FreeBSD nostromo 12.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64

Thanks in advance.


----------

